# The ME People's Day Rally & Petition - 2006



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure:***********************************************The M.E. People's Day Rally 2006 & PetitionTO BE POSTED - WIDELYHi EveryoneFirstly, I am delighted to step into Trev's shoes as Organiser ofThe M.E. People's Day Rally 2006 and invite you all to supportthe 12 May Rally. In particular, the Petition that is beinglaunched.* The Petition: attached is entitled "The M.E. People's Day - 12 May 2006 - Official Launch of: PETITION for Science & Research Based Healthcare Policy for M.E." There are a number of ways in which you can support the event and or Petition in the run up to 12 May, on 12 May and following 12 May - right up until 3 December 2006, by: * Distributing the Petition widely and although page 2 may be considered by some as "too-lengthy." It covers virtually every aspect of Myalgic Encephalomyelitis (M.E.) that most M.E. related internet boards are buzzing with. * The PETITION requires to be circulated in its entirety for members of the public to be informed of the plight of those affected by M.E. in the UK. Every bullet point and fact included, echos the experience of many people affected by M.E. and that of their carers. * Please ask GPs, professors, teachers, solicitors, accountants, nurses, carers, friends, colleagues, family members, students and anyone else you can think of who will support the needs of people affected by M.E. as reflected in this Petition. * The Petition can be included in its entirety in newsletters, websites, mailouts, handouts, email or fax distributions etc. * All those who have taken part in past demo's are warmly welcome - so just forward your contact details, with any placard message. Any offers to lend a hand on the day or in the run up - will be greatly appreciated. * Copies of the Petition for printing can be downloaded from the website: www.Petition.ME.uk where the Petition can also be signed on-line. * Trev is still in the background advising and no doubt, when he is ready, will hopefully join us again at Whitehall, even this year - Prison Suit and all!* THE THEME: To launch The M.E. People's Day Petition calling "for Science & Research Based Healthcare Policy for M.E." "because we, as members of the M.E. Community believe that there should be a clear Biomedical-Science Based Healthcare Policy for Myalgic Encephalomyelitis (M.E.) in the UK and Clinical Guidance that recognises the multi-system complexity and profound debilitating effects of M.E." * Delegates wishing to join and support the event and or Petition, are welcome to display their placards relating to the theme and can join us throughout the day (times shown as a guide. Join us either in the morning or afternoon). Please forward your name and M.E. charity, organisation or group you would like to represent. * The event is an opportunity for people to gather and support the needs of people with M.E. on the national basis, with an excellent opportunity to lobby MPs in what they need to know in order to take matters forward. * Those wishing to attend and represent their M.E. charity, group, or attend as an individual, please forward your contact details and any placard message you may have to me, at your earliest convenience. * Nearby public WC, food and refreshments are available although, you are welcome to bring food, folding chairs, scooters, wheelchairs and any 'creature-comforts' should you intend to stay the duration of the event. * We particularly welcome delegates from the 'Invest In M.E. Conference' taking place just around the corner on the day, at Birdcage Walk, to come and support The M.E. People's Day Rally - even to say "Hello" and sign the Petition! We will of course be supporting the conference and will endeavour to obtain permission to be outside the event with the Petition for signing. * Those wishing to attend the MP-Lobbying part of the event, will need to list their full contact details with me as organiser. You will also need to write to your MP as soon as possible, to enable your MP to meet you in the Lobby Room at the House of Commons, stating specifically, it is M.E. you wish to lobby on and any issues you would like raised.* THE FORMAT: * 10.00 AM - 12.00 PM - meet for static Rally outside the Department of Health, Richmond House, Whitehall, London. *12.30 PM - Presentations to No.10 Downing Street, regarding the needs of people affected by M.E. letters from people with M.E., their carers, local surveys, petitions etc. *Maximum of 6 presentations for this (excludes members of the media). * PRESENTATION GROUP: to No.10 Downing Street. The 6 presenters will need to sumit their presentation and its title, your full name and contact address details to me, as organiser, at their earliest convenience, to then be forwarded to the relevant section. *1.00 PM - 1-15 PM - proceed to House of Commons to join Lobby Queue to Lobby MPs. Enter House of Commons.I will endeavour to ensure the event is as successfulas it has been over the years as a tribute to Trevand his sterling work and his fundraising venturesfor research in M.E. and look forward to seeing asmany of you there on the day!Kind regardsDiDi Newmanpeterborough M.E. & CFS Self Help Group(M.E.E.T- M.E. Empowerment Together)PO Box 775, 42 Elizabeth CourtPeterborough PE1 4WZ01733 55287207742 615 952MEpeoplesDay###Petition.ME.ukwww.Petition.ME.uk


----------

